# Aer lingus - name change due to a typo - 200 euro?



## berlininvest (16 Nov 2009)

I booked aer lingus flights for 4 passengers including my infant daughter.

I made a mistake filling in her details.  

I gave her full name *including surname* (doh!) in the First Name box, and also gave her surname in the Surname box as I should have done.  

I only noticed in the confirmation email that she was down as FIRSTNAME SECONDNAME SURNAME SURNAME.

First thought it might have been a technical glitch, but went back in and could see (from the auto-complete) that it was indeed yours truly who made the mistake.

Had a look on the website and looks like 100 euro per leg to change a name.

Feel somewhat sick about that!

Now thinking:  

a) would it matter i.e. will they let us through with the extra surname?  Really only an option if they 100% guarantee they will, not wanting to chance it.

b) would they change it for free out of goodwill when I ring them up tomorrow?

c)  can i cancel the flights within 24 hours cooling off and start again (heard this mentioned before)?

d) wondering will they be more lenient / human than ryanair?

Any practical thoughts, tips, experience on this please, really don't want to have to pay 200 euro for a typo, regardless that it was my own fault.


----------



## krissovo (16 Nov 2009)

Phone them up and explain, the changing name charge to another person.  I have done this twice recently as my flights for work are centrally booked and they never get my names right.


----------



## berlininvest (16 Nov 2009)

Thanks Krissovo.

Do you mean that the fee should only apply for changing the name to another individual as opposed to correcting a typo?

Great to hear that Aer Lingus have been OK with you to do that before, if I understand correctly.

Thanks again.

PS any tips on how to handle it - just ring up customer service and be polite I assume?


----------



## krissovo (16 Nov 2009)

Sorry my original post was useless, its been a long day 

Yes, I meant to say that changing a typo is no problem.  In terms of dealing with them just call them and explain the situation.  I have never had a problem with AL.


----------



## berlininvest (16 Nov 2009)

Whew whew whew!

Maybe I am just too used to dealing with Ryanair ;-)

Thanks a million, will ring them tomorrow.


----------



## spursman (17 Nov 2009)

aer lingus are grand. they wont charge 200 euro !!


----------



## TheShark (17 Nov 2009)

spursman said:


> aer lingus are grand. they wont charge 200 euro !!


+1 - I would be very surprised if they charge you,something similar happened to me , I booked my wife as her known name , Lisa and she is Elizabeth on her passport , called Aer Lingus and explained and they corrected the booking for me with no charge.


----------



## Neadyk (17 Nov 2009)

Same thing happened to a colleague who put himself in as Mrs instead of Mr.  AL were quite decent about it.  Just call them up and explain.


----------



## berlininvest (17 Nov 2009)

Sorted!  They didn't bat an eyelid.

Guess I was flapping over nothing, but I guess if it was Ryanair it might have been a different story........

Thanks all!


----------



## Maverick.ie (17 Nov 2009)

Not so Ryanair have done similar for me in the past albeit with an adult whose passport name was daniel and who is known to everyone as Danny which is what I put on the booking form, no probs rang them and they said it would be ok went to the gate and no problem


----------



## berlininvest (17 Nov 2009)

That's cool, glad it worked out as it can be a worry.  

No way we could chance it with a zero year old, she would be probably get thick if we left her at the departure gate ;-)


----------



## roker (17 Nov 2009)

I recently booked a holiday with Thomas Cook and accidently put my name twice instead of my wife's, I phoned them next day and it cost me £83 to change to her name. They wanted the exact spelling from the passport. I cannot understand why there is so much work and expense just to change a name.


----------

